# Dog training and help for free!!!



## ComeBacKid85 (Jan 3, 2020)

Pretty new to the UG still. Want to contribute to the group. Other than an atta boy here and there I don’t have much in way of weight training to contribute. You guys have already helped me soooo much I want to give back. Back ground. United schutzen clubs of America back ground but if it’s hound I’m down and have been around. Protection, tracking and obedience. I will try and respond back as quickly as possible. CBK-9 here to serve haha :32 (17):


----------



## ComeBacKid85 (Jan 3, 2020)

I do advice about raw feeding as well. It can be cheaper and it’s way more healthy. :32 (1):


----------



## Nacville (Jan 3, 2020)

If I still had my shepherds I’d forsure hit you up but recently got a frenchbulldog


----------



## ComeBacKid85 (Jan 3, 2020)

I’m GSD all day right now. Those frenchies are cool little dudes too! Post up some pics if you can. I will try to do the same.


----------



## ComeBacKid85 (Jan 3, 2020)

That didn’t work right lol


----------



## Qwikvr6gti (Jan 3, 2020)

Where are you located? I have a Dog that I need help with. He is aggressive towards other dogs, any other dog, but he likes cats. I looked into professional help but it is way out of reach for me. I live in Texas.


----------



## ComeBacKid85 (Jan 3, 2020)

This is an E training exercise haha. Not personal. And I’m pretty expensive lol. I can help. Give me background and age and breed Q.


----------



## ComeBacKid85 (Jan 3, 2020)

In case your interested. Two no commands is best. Ot ah ot ah. And no or fooie and nine ! The first is the warning and second is correction. What ever that looks like for you and your dog.


----------



## CJ (Jan 3, 2020)

CBK rewards his dog with a special peanut butter surprise when they behave. :32 (6):


----------



## ComeBacKid85 (Jan 4, 2020)

It’s a dual protein compound that produces natural test boosting in the K-9 specimen haha CJ is funny as hell :32 (18):

seriously most dogs like hot dogs cut the long way then like 1/4 or half inch chunks. Depends how big the dog. They will work all day for them.
 Some dogs have more prey drive and will work for toys. That’s more fun ima


----------



## Boogieman (Jan 4, 2020)

I have a almost 2 year old GSD hes a damn good dog, a little protective of his people which is fine most the time. He scares the shit out of anyone who doesnt know him by barking and he tends to get up in peoples face a bit. He is a damn good guard dog but he also probably needs some training as he literally barks at anyone he doesnt know.


----------



## NbleSavage (Jan 4, 2020)

Good on ye for offering to share yer expertise, OP.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jan 4, 2020)

I think its great you can answer these questions ..I Love dogs and when i get a new pup ill ask u a bunch of questions.


----------



## Nacville (Jan 4, 2020)

Got him back in September so in this picture he’s about 4 months....


----------



## ComeBacKid85 (Jan 4, 2020)

Nacville said:


> View attachment 8952
> 
> Got him back in September so in this picture he’s about 4 months....


Good looking pup&#55357;&#56397;


----------



## ComeBacKid85 (Jan 4, 2020)

Boogie could be genetic. My pup is exactly the same. One keep cut hot dogs as post earlier. Keep them in your fist closed and stick it up to his nose. And lure him away. Give a piece or two. If the dog won’t take food it’s too stressed.  Back away from the people until he calms down. Some dogs just can’t be everybody’s friend. They have bad nerves and are scared but strong all the time. Great partner and family pet. That’s it. Late night walks and runs. Lots of tug and grips. Kennel time when you have company and kids over. Leerburg.com has endless free info on games and free videos. Anything with the name Michael Ellis is gold. Lots of good stuff on you tube.


----------



## ComeBacKid85 (Jan 4, 2020)

Bro Bundy said:


> I think its great you can answer these questions ..I Love dogs and when i get a new pup ill ask u a bunch of questions.


I got you Bro for sure. &#55357;&#56397;&#55357;&#56490;&#55358;&#56647;


----------



## Boogieman (Jan 4, 2020)

ComeBacKid85 said:


> Boogie could be genetic. My pup is exactly the same. One keep cut hot dogs as post earlier. Keep them in your fist closed and stick it up to his nose. And lure him away. Give a piece or two. If the dog won’t take food it’s too stressed.  Back away from the people until he calms down. Some dogs just can’t be everybody’s friend. They have bad nerves and are scared but strong all the time. Great partner and family pet. That’s it. Late night walks and runs. Lots of tug and grips. Kennel time when you have company and kids over. Leerburg.com has endless free info on games and free videos. Anything with the name Michael Ellis is gold. Lots of good stuff on you tube.



Thanks for the info brotha! I need to work with him more hes damn smart I taught him to lay down dead when I point my fingers like a gun and say bang. Took me 30 min with some dog treats! I like the hotdog idea! I will definitely give that a go!


----------



## ComeBacKid85 (Jan 4, 2020)

Boogieman said:


> Thanks for the info brotha! I need to work with him more hes damn smart I taught him to lay down dead when I point my fingers like a gun and say bang. Took me 30 min with some dog treats! I like the hotdog idea! I will definitely give that a go!



super cheap at Walmart. Bars brand is 89cents a pound. Going hard all day training you want go through the whole thing. Cut them up like pencil erasers and your golden!!!


----------



## ComeBacKid85 (Jan 5, 2020)

https://youtu.be/1U6_WckVNH8
This is the training style I have and my background. I still help out clubs and people when I can but my son is my priority always. So not as much training as I used to do. Upstate training academy is a good dude too. Balanced training I like. Not all mean and not all cotton candy. Love and respect but hard firm lines drawn. :32 (19):


----------



## RISE (Jan 6, 2020)

I'll take the cheap raw diet advice


----------



## ComeBacKid85 (Jan 6, 2020)

RISE said:


> I'll take the cheap raw diet advice


Rise what breed and weight will matter. When I get home later I will post quotes from my reference book I use. Breaks down like this. 
80-10-10. You want 80 meat 10bone and 10 organ. You can almost find this perfectly in chicken quarters. The organ meat is behind the rib bone. 50cents a pound usually. You can get online and find a local coop for raw feeding and people in your area buy bulk for even cheaper and then split. I do five days a week with one chicken quarter and what ever veggie scraps we have. Pork shoulder or butt they call it. Cheapest pork usually. 1.50$ a pound. Usually 9-11 pounds cut up and weigh one pounders out. Ground beef most expensive 2.$ a pound weigh one pounders. So red meat on the weekends and chicken during the weeks. Works out to like a dollar or two a day and no vet bills ever. I will post more later super busy.


----------



## RISE (Jan 6, 2020)

ComeBacKid85 said:


> Rise what breed and weight will matter. When I get home later I will post quotes from my reference book I use. Breaks down like this.
> 80-10-10. You want 80 meat 10bone and 10 organ. You can almost find this perfectly in chicken quarters. The organ meat is behind the rib bone. 50cents a pound usually. You can get online and find a local coop for raw feeding and people in your area buy bulk for even cheaper and then split. I do five days a week with one chicken quarter and what ever veggie scraps we have. Pork shoulder or butt they call it. Cheapest pork usually. 1.50$ a pound. Usually 9-11 pounds cut up and weigh one pounders out. Ground beef most expensive 2.$ a pound weigh one pounders. So red meat on the weekends and chicken during the weeks. Works out to like a dollar or two a day and no vet bills ever. I will post more later super busy.



Cool man, much appreciated.  Breed of dog is unknown until I get bloodwork done on her, but she looks like a APBT, and weighs 47 lbs.


----------



## Dog-guy (Jan 6, 2020)

Welcome!  Dog trainer myself


----------



## Boogieman (Jan 7, 2020)

CBK is it a lot of work to feed raw? I recently found Chewy who will deliver dog dood to my door...has made my life as far as dog food super easy and never run out of food....


----------



## ComeBacKid85 (Jan 7, 2020)

Super easy man. As soon as you get home from shopping you have all those plastic bags on the floor grab ten and fill with your freshly cut pork,beef, and the qts come cut. Easy peasy. If you get a rabbit in the yard shoot them with a BB gun skin it and bam puppy dinner for two nights and a new pelt. :32 (19):

some people go all crazy spending tons a money. That’s great if it’s a business like a kennel and your making it back. Or you spent 8k on the dog I get it! But my 500$ farm shepherd getting the best fresh food on a budget haha


----------



## ComeBacKid85 (Jan 7, 2020)

Dog-guy said:


> Welcome!  Dog trainer myself


Awesome DG what kind of hound you got? What kind of training style/events you doing ?
:32 (1):


----------



## Boogieman (Jan 7, 2020)

CBK heres my 2 pups I want to learn a bit more about feeding raw but I do like the idea. Anything thats healthier is always good!


----------



## ComeBacKid85 (Jan 7, 2020)

Boogieman said:


> View attachment 8966
> 
> 
> CBK heres my 2 pups I want to learn a bit more about feeding raw but I do like the idea. Anything thats healthier is always good!


Cutie pies!!! Is that a German pointed sibling? 
my reference book is RAW DOG FOOD by Carina Beth MacDonald. Everything I state or exclaim is from her  book. She is the master.


----------



## Boogieman (Jan 7, 2020)

Yes she is a German shorthair pointer, awesome hunter!


----------



## Pinkbear (Jan 7, 2020)

I have a question. I have a rescue great Dane, about 2 years old. When we feed him he pushes around his bowl, he will take out a few kibbles and push them around on the floor a few feet from his bowl.

We tried a feeding schedule but he will go days with out eating. Also tried different foods, gravy, broth, oils, water, wet food and what ever else. 

Only way he eats for sure is we bring our roommates dog into the room and he eats right away.


----------



## Jin (Jan 7, 2020)

Pinkbear said:


> I have a question. I have a rescue great Dane, about 2 years old. When we feed him he pushes around his bowl, he will take out a few kibbles and push them around on the floor a few feet from his bowl.
> 
> We tried a feeding schedule but he will go days with out eating. Also tried different foods, gravy, broth, oils, water, wet food and what ever else.
> 
> Only way he eats for sure is we bring our roommates dog into the room and he eats right away.



Can you train Pink Bears? This one always shits near the squat rack.....


----------



## ComeBacKid85 (Jan 7, 2020)

Pinkbear said:


> I have a question. I have a rescue great Dane, about 2 years old. When we feed him he pushes around his bowl, he will take out a few kibbles and push them around on the floor a few feet from his bowl.
> 
> We tried a feeding schedule but he will go days with out eating. Also tried different foods, gravy, broth, oils, water, wet food and what ever else.
> 
> Only way he eats for sure is we bring our roommates dog into the room and he eats right away.


Ok Pinkbear Great Dane also known as The German Mastiff is great dog. Nobody is going to let there self starve to death especially a k9. You can try a big walk or hard play session 30mins before eat time. Only feed once a day, same time. They are a lot like us and can skip some days eating and big dog can skip more than thin dog. Leave what ever your feeding out for an hour in a contained area so pup can spread food or push bowl or spell its name in kibble what ever you want. Then put the food away. I feed in the crate. Plywood bottom and memory foam cushion. Cuz I feed raw. Little blood little guts. I pull mat out feed on wood. He licks it all clean juice and all. Let it dry for 30mins add mat back. Once a week spray bleach and wipe everything down repeat. Eats after us in the crate. Dog language-the handler  is Alpha top boss. You are Omega. The bottom and last. Your in the pack but last and be happy for it. Their are and love there place and will never challenge for top spot. Female dog great never going to challenge. Intact male has to be omega or he will challenge. If it’s a working dog breed. If your roommates dog helps keep doing what works. Try adding salt on top of the food. Hope this helps. Anything else I can do please ask. If more stuff pops in my head I will post. :32 (20):


CJ is going to be pissed. I didn’t indent anywhere. Lol


----------



## ComeBacKid85 (Jan 7, 2020)

Jin said:


> Can you train Pink Bears? This one always shits near the squat rack.....


We shall see. It’s always up to the handler to do the work. Hard to find a pup that doesn’t want to play and that’s how I teach. Even the grip work and biting is all a game they love. Over time if people keep telling you your the tuffest thing on four legs pretty soon you believe it then you are it. I’ll post a sweet video later:32 (19):


----------



## Joliver (Jan 7, 2020)

I've got an evil bird dog that won't quit kicking people's asses by jumping on them constantly. I don't want to use the e-collar. Thoughts?


----------



## ComeBacKid85 (Jan 7, 2020)

Joliver said:


> I've got an evil bird dog that won't quit kicking people's asses by jumping on them constantly. I don't want to use the e-collar. Thoughts?


Joliver no problem. You know your dog best. For most dogs you need to hear a yelp to know that they got the message. You can use a slip collar if your not comfortable with remote collar. Set up the dog to fail. Suckie part. :32 (19): They are super smart and learn quick. So a short leash 6’ or less and a slip collar, prong, and e collar will work. Have hot dogs ready in hand. Start walking when pup jumps up nicely but forcefully give your no command and back up. When feet hit the floor say yes and feed a couple hot dogs. Now you can do that a hundred times and the dog should be solid. I don’t have that time. So I go back to the person and give collar correction of what ever is the smallest level to get a yep! Feet hit the ground and YES hotdog. Should only take a couple tries. If it’s not working. Could be genetic or behavioral and need some serious local help. 99% of dogs get it first or second time. Sometimes they just can’t be around others. EVER! But even then they need to give you focus and obey. Hope this helps. Best wishes for you and your partner

my partner has fear based aggression. He gets tuff cuz he’s scared. So it’s not fare to correct for that. It’s a struggle cuz he has to obey,but ultimately its a judgment call and I know him best haha


----------



## ComeBacKid85 (Jan 18, 2020)

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=RmNX1iOjC74


This is the style I do ! These are some Far East brothers with some bangers!!! I love it


----------



## ComeBacKid85 (Jan 18, 2020)

https://youtu.be/1U6_WckVNH8
This is a team from USA actually my sport IPO


----------



## ComeBacKid85 (Feb 15, 2020)

been super busy! Haven’t made the store. Last three nights dinner has been two chicken breast and food scrap. So tonight Im giving him a whole rabbit from back yard and some scraps. Super easy super cheap. Chicken quarters and hamburger tomorrow buddy!


----------



## Jin (Feb 16, 2020)

ComeBacKid85 said:


> View attachment 9217
> 
> been super busy! Haven’t made the store. Last three nights dinner has been two chicken breast and food scrap. So tonight Im giving him a whole rabbit from back yard and some scraps. Super easy super cheap. Chicken quarters and hamburger tomorrow buddy!



What you are feeding your dog is making me hungry.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 16, 2020)

now thats how u feed a dog


----------



## ComeBacKid85 (Feb 16, 2020)

He was licking the ply-wood. He’s a lucky dog and I’m a lucky man. Love that hund!!!


----------



## Boytoy (Feb 16, 2020)

I have a pit mix.  Best tempered dog I have ever had and have had lots of dogs. 
   I let him out by night to run around and play and he always comes home, sometimes smelling like something dead.  I always give him a bath as soon as he comes in but he absolutley HATES IT.  Makes me feel like I am doing something terrible cause he shakes and whines like he is being beaten.  I don't understand why he hates them so much.   I would give him a treat before the bath to try and make it better for him but then he got where he wouldn't eat it.  Lol. Smart ass.     Any suggestions on what I can do would be appreciated.  Thanks.


----------



## ComeBacKid85 (Feb 27, 2020)

No problem BT. Raised from pup or rescue? Sounds like fear. Dogs are wolves and wolves live in the water. So something has brought that on. Best quick fix help is a big jar peanut butter and smear it on the back corner away from faucet end. Could be the running water too. Could try fill tub half way then bring in the pup. If that’s not it. Could be he’s just a wussy and you might have to do a quick bath ed or eod for awhile to show him. It’s just fun no bad here buddy. Hope this helps. Let me know how it goes. Sorry for late reply super busy here bud :32 (1):


----------



## ComeBacKid85 (Feb 27, 2020)

grip work baby


----------



## ComeBacKid85 (Feb 27, 2020)

wait for it!!!! Eat his ass up!!! Lol


----------



## Boytoy (Feb 27, 2020)

ComeBacKid85 said:


> No problem BT. Raised from pup or rescue? Sounds like fear. Dogs are wolves and wolves live in the water. So something has brought that on. Best quick fix help is a big jar peanut butter and smear it on the back corner away from faucet end. Could be the running water too. Could try fill tub half way then bring in the pup. If that’s not it. Could be he’s just a wussy and you might have to do a quick bath ed or eod for awhile to show him. It’s just fun no bad here buddy. Hope this helps. Let me know how it goes. Sorry for late reply super busy here bud :32 (1):



He was a rescue.   Tried treats and doesn't work.  Never tried running the water first though so maybe it is the sound.  Will find out tonight.  Thanks


----------



## Grinch (Feb 27, 2020)

Boytoy said:


> He was a rescue.   Tried treats and doesn't work.  Never tried running the water first though so maybe it is the sound.  Will find out tonight.  Thanks




I have a rescue bully that's the same way. He loves water but hates bath time. I've always been really easy going with him about it though because obviously somthing was up.  Tried showering with him, treats galore, chew toys in the shower, etc...One day I washed him outside and it was an entirely different dog. I think it the close quarters that makes him nervous amd the all the noise. In the "cold" months I take him to the dog wash and he does pretty well but, again, it's more open and he gets to socialize before and after.


----------



## ComeBacKid85 (Mar 23, 2020)

Roast scraps couple potatoes and a chicken leg quarter. If times get hard enough the dog will have to share and settle for half his meal being kibble. Couldn’t feed my man straight kibble. Jk Hope all is well with everyone staying inside with their pets:32 (20):


----------



## RISE (Mar 25, 2020)

My little APBT has been getting plenty of play time these last couple weeks.  No job = more fun for her.  She even finally got ahold of one of the black bears that always tries to get in the trash.  She always chases them but has never got one until the other day.  

The local shelter was also doing free adoptions, so we got what looks to be a little Amstaff mix for her to play with.  Have to do bloodwork to determine breed, but hes cool as hell.  Unfortunately he was a stray so in pretty bad shape but great attitude with my son and family.  Gonna have to bulk his ass up.


----------



## ComeBacKid85 (Mar 29, 2020)

RISE said:


> My little APBT has been getting plenty of play time these last couple weeks.  No job = more fun for her.  She even finally got ahold of one of the black bears that always tries to get in the trash.  She always chases them but has never got one until the other day.
> 
> The local shelter was also doing free adoptions, so we got what looks to be a little Amstaff mix for her to play with.  Have to do bloodwork to determine breed, but hes cool as hell.  Unfortunately he was a stray so in pretty bad shape but great attitude with my son and family.  Gonna have to bulk his ass up.


Good man Rise. We need more  folks with a heart like yours. As all ways, if I can help I sure will try. Just send me a message brother. Half cup of rice eod would be a great start. See how he handles it.


----------



## ComeBacKid85 (Mar 29, 2020)

Took pup out for a run this morning. He scared up two pheasants. Nothing like a good Dog. Truly mans best friend:32 (20):


----------



## Gabriel (Mar 29, 2020)

My Wolf-Hybrid..............120lbs..Off leash Service Dog..He likes going to the Mall


----------



## Gabriel (Mar 29, 2020)

If, you can get one of these young and the % is low,,You have a good chance at having loyal friend to the end...I only have 120 hrs in training my boy ,,,and for everything he knows and does that's nothing...A S. Husky,it would take 310 hrs easily.......He's very Alpha,friendly to people but will take NO crap from another dog...He's got the coolest,laid back demeanor......


----------



## ComeBacKid85 (Mar 29, 2020)

B E A Utiful Gab. They say don’t judge a book by its cover, but on looks alone a saw everything you described he is haha. Lucky man and lucky dog. :32 (20):


----------



## Gabriel (Mar 29, 2020)

Thanks Brother.he has saved my life maybe 10 times over the last 5 yrs...He's trained to get help or guard me when I pass out,,and just recently I trained him to help my walk when I get weak....He wants for nothing...I can let him go outside at 2am to roam free,,tell him 5 mins,,and he is on the pourch in 5..........I will take some new pics of him in public,,,IF that happens again..People are always amazed at how well mannered he is...OH yeah,he loves to go into Marshall's and pick out a toy...!!   Stay Safe Brother..


----------



## Boytoy (May 30, 2020)

Got new puppy and he waits to come inside to shit and piss.  So agitated.  What shall I do?


----------



## bubbagump (May 31, 2020)

I've had a few shepherds. The last two especially are exactly like me.  OCD, add, always chasing some.. , constantly need entertained, always want to do something or go somewhere, and shed hair all over the house like its friggin regrown daily. Lol.  They all have their habits or quirks but all good dogs tht I've had.  I wish I had more time for training because the 3 year old I have now is sharp. Super sharp.  She picks up on things without being shown.  But other things , I can't seem to get through to her lol.


----------

